# Renting Land in Spain and Full timing?



## VWBubble (Jun 23, 2013)

Can anyone advise me of where I can find long term land to rent in Spain please?
Or a quiet residential caravan site that don't pump out tunes or welcome beer heads on two week benders!
We are looking to spend a peaceful year in the sun.
Or do we even need to rent somewhere to park our van?
How easy is getting water in Spain for example?
Thanks.


----------



## n brown (Jun 23, 2013)

lot easier in portugal


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 23, 2013)

n brown said:


> lot easier in portugal



Can you give me some more info please?


----------



## n brown (Jun 23, 2013)

for me there's too many people doing spain and it's too big. I find Portugal a lot easier to get my head round and I feel it's more MH friendly. go to Silves on the Algarve,park opposite the Modelo supermarket and have a chat with the other MHers.we managed 8 years down there no prob


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 23, 2013)

n brown said:


> for me there's too many people doing spain and it's too big. I find Portugal a lot easier to get my head round and I feel it's more MH friendly. go to Silves on the Algarve,park opposite the Modelo supermarket and have a chat with the other MHers.we managed 8 years down there no prob


How did you manage 8 years in terms of insurance mot tax ect?
How easy is it to get water and what kind of places did you park at?
Naturally we would rather ask on here before having a chat with a motor homer in Portugal itself.
Thanks.


----------



## n brown (Jun 23, 2013)

water is not a big problem,every garage has water and there are lots of public springs .also in Messines there is an Aire with free water . I parked at many beaches all along the south and west coasts and inland reservoirs [barragems]. sometimes we got moved on,but not a big deal. a local bar will give you water for a small fee. as for all the legal stuff it's all changed now so you'll have to check it out


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 24, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> Can anyone advise me of where I can find long term land to rent in Spain please?
> Or a quiet residential caravan site that don't pump out tunes or welcome beer heads on two week benders!
> We are looking to spend a peaceful year in the sun.
> Or do we even need to rent somewhere to park our van?
> ...



Hi,We spent 7 years living in Spain, the first year in our m/h. Most of this time was around the Almeria area and up in the sierra Nevada. There are many wild beaches around there, so we spent the days on the beach, then went into the small towns at night to sleep in the car parks  by the hotels. Up in the sierra they are lots of lovely small villages, the people are lovely and normally make you very welcome, but not a place for the winter, can get very cold especially at night. We would spend a night or 2 in a camp site to do washing, most of the sites down there have a lot of English people on them for the winter. I must say that along that coast we never found any of the so called beer heads, if you go Benidorm ect then you will. Water was never a problem lots of the garages have air and water machines, put a euro in and fill up. Roquetas de Mar, we found very good in the winter, parked down by the see. A few places are not so accommodating now, mainly because some of our European friends took the pi.. a bit by setting up camp and staying to long and making it look like slum. Do go for it ,we hade a great time and met some lovely people.
      :drive:     :drive:


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> Hi,We spent 7 years living in Spain, the first year in our m/h. Most of this time was around the Almeria area and up in the sierra Nevada. There are many wild beaches around there, so we spent the days on the beach, then went into the small towns at night to sleep in the car parks  by the hotels. Up in the sierra they are lots of lovely small villages, the people are lovely and normally make you very welcome, but not a place for the winter, can get very cold especially at night. We would spend a night or 2 in a camp site to do washing, most of the sites down there have a lot of English people on them for the winter. I must say that along that coast we never found any of the so called beer heads, if you go Benidorm ect then you will. Water was never a problem lots of the garages have air and water machines, put a euro in and fill up. Roquetas de Mar, we found very good in the winter, parked down by the see. A few places are not so accommodating now, mainly because some of our European friends took the pi.. a bit by setting up camp and staying to long and making it look like slum. Do go for it ,we hade a great time and met some lovely people.View attachment 15028View attachment 15033View attachment 15032      :drive:     :drive:


Hi may I ask why you didn't park near the beach at night and what did you live in after a year?
Thanks.


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

cops or customs can get a bit funny about actual parking on beaches anywhere a small boat from n.africa  could drop off a few packages.! or as said if the locals had complained. there was a lovely beach up the west coast which got overrun by idiots from Germany and france mainly,in tents and vans,all over the beach and village,crap everywhere topless people,which in a small catholic village wasn't appreciated !


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

n brown said:


> cops or customs can get a bit funny about actual parking on beaches anywhere a small boat from n.africa  could drop off a few packages.! or as said if the locals had complained. there was a lovely beach up the west coast which got overrun by idiots from Germany and france mainly,in tents and vans,all over the beach and village,crap everywhere topless people,which in a small catholic village wasn't appreciated !



Yes I can appreciate that spoiling things.


----------



## Dawnbrooks1 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Land in Spain*

Hi, we have land in Spain, 20 mins inland of Altea & benidorm in small quiet Spanish village.  We are going to see it next Sunday with a view to selling it or would possibly consider renting it out for a while.  What vehicle do you have as there is a sharp bend on the access road?  





VWBubble said:


> Can anyone advise me of where I can find long term land to rent in Spain please?
> Or a quiet residential caravan site that don't pump out tunes or welcome beer heads on two week benders!
> We are looking to spend a peaceful year in the sun.
> Or do we even need to rent somewhere to park our van?
> ...


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 24, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> Can anyone advise me of where I can find long term land to rent in Spain please?
> Or a quiet residential caravan site that don't pump out tunes or welcome beer heads on two week benders!
> We are looking to spend a peaceful year in the sun.
> Or do we even need to rent somewhere to park our van?
> ...


You are only allowed to stay in Spain for 6 months  [or any other Country for that matter ] without registering, and you must keep your vehicle  taxed, insured and MOT ed too, having said that  lots of people ignore this and stay forever, up to you, renting land is possible but   not  really necessary , wild camping is really easy in Spain and there are lots of Aires now,lots of Camp sites offer  good reductions for longer stays  so that is a good option if you want to stay put for long periods,there are also some private AIRES that people have set up on there own land and welcome long stayers, getting water is easy, beach showers , fuentes, springs etc it is very cheap to buy water from LIDL etc, about 65 cents for 5 litre bottles, see  what other motorhomers are doing.Portugal is also very easy for wilding, we have just done 4 months there, again lots of new Aires, some  of our favourite wilding spots are now Aires, one for example at Quarteira  charges 2 Euros a night, 2 Euros for Water and 2 Euros if you want hook up, so max 6 Euros a night,2 Euros  just to stay, you  can't get cheaper than that unless  proper wild.:have fun::have fun:


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

or you can go to a camping and negotiate a long term price,a lot of people do that. so they can keep their massive sat dishes up permanently and not miss any soaps I reckon !


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 24, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> Hi may I ask why you didn't park near the beach at night and what did you live in after a year?
> Thanks.




As some one said the police can get very funny about overnighting on the beach, but we found most of the police very helpful, and would often recommend a place to stay. After a year we bought a finker in a small village in the sierra Nevada, we were the only English there, and by living there we saw and lived life the Spanish way, so many people go to Spain just to the big holiday places on the coast but that is not the real Spain,  that is the commercial side of it.   :drive:    :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

spain and portugal as loads driving around with no insurance mot or tax .been going on for years . once you get permanent then the authority try to get you .lots have been doing it for donkeys years . the tax can be a give away these days . plus they can compute your reg number . just return to uk get it all and go again .


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

So I suppose the bottom line is how much money should we budget a month for desiel just slowly moving from one place to another?


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 24, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> So I suppose the bottom line is how much money should we budget a month for desiel just slowly moving from one place to another?



It depends what your circumstances are, do have a mortgage to pay, how much savings  have you got, are you retired, could you rent out your house to give you an income, should I downsize my house and raise money. these are questions only you can answer., but if it something you really wont to do, you will find a way, so many people say I wish I had done this or that, go and do it , it was the best 7 years of my life.   :drive:    :drive:


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> It depends what your circumstances are, do have a mortgage to pay, how much savings  have you got, are you retired, could you rent out your house to give you an income, should I downsize my house and raise money. these are questions only you can answer., but if it something you really wont to do, you will find a way, so many people say I wish I had done this or that, go and do it , it was the best 7 years of my life.   :drive:    :drive:



I am trying to get a ball park figure for fuel costs for a year all the other stuff we have worked out.
Thanks.


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

driving ONE kilometre can give you enough of a change of scenery.the way we'd do it was find a nice spot,stay there for a while,2 days,2 weeks whatever,move on, find a bit of work,stay there a month or so, get a house sitting job,one lasted 2 years,stay there find more work,buy a banger,go to the beach a lot ! just bumble along with no plan at all.


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

n brown said:


> driving ONE kilometre can give you enough of a change of scenery.the way we'd do it was find a nice spot,stay there for a while,2 days,2 weeks whatever,move on, find a bit of work,stay there a month or so, get a house sitting job,one lasted 2 years,stay there find more work,buy a banger,go to the beach a lot ! just bumble along with no plan at all.



Sounds cool how did you get a house sitting job ?


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 24, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> Sounds cool how did you get a house sitting job ?





Hang on a minute don't get to carried away with getting work out there now, I am not saying you wont, but we have a lot of friends out there English and Spanish  that can not get work with the state of the economy now, years ago you could find the odd jobs in bars etc. but it is not so easy now. As someone else said you need to keep your car taxed and m.o.t again things are not so easy to get away with now, as in the past. In Andalucía the police will often photograph your vehicle with the number plate visible, why they do this I am not sure but I expect someone on here will tell us, may be to put on computer and cheque where you go. And there is the 6 month ruling, we would come home to see the family quite regular, a lot of things to think of, remember you can be traced with your mobile phone, but it is still worth.  :drive:     :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

you see jobs in the english papers that are on the costa,s .last winter two of us did 6 months traveling in my truck . spent about 2,800 quid thats ferry food diesel etc .inc beer wine and my lad smoked . we dropped from santander to valencia then followed the sea right round to santander again. it could take that long or a year or two. 
we did venture in land to visit kenspain and a few other friends . but less miles less spent . 
we dont eat out ,use bars or waste money on campsites . always found water and safe sensible places for toilet dumping .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

over the last few years cars etc have been uplifted for not displaying tax . 
even back in 2000   i got a fine posted to my home address for parking on the beach at denia . the police had only my reg number . so anything is possible . 
there is an agreement now where they tell other countries about you .


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

we picked up house sitting jobs by getting to know lots of people,and we got to know them by working in their houses or fitting out their bars-it's a lengthy process,don't know what skills you have, but I was sort of following the tradition of the wandering apprentices from Germany and Austria. when I first went down there I immediately found work for villa maintenance firms,partly because I had my own tools. often the work would involve living in the villa or its grounds,in the van,and getting on with the job while the kids played in the pool and my wife used the washing machine.tough old life !


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

my son got offered lots work . picking in the fields for 6euro an hour . bar work . the chance of a job building playgrounds in spain . its what he did here. in portugal shops were advertising for staff. he did actually work in one pub for a week just for a laugh . 
its abit like here they blame the africans we blame the poles. but most are just not interested in work or moving where the job goes.


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

So let me get this straight.
I need to make sure I drive out of Spain at 6 months?
So I could drive over to Portugal buy some food get a receipt to cover myself stay there for 6 months  and go back to Dover as near on as a year to get mot?
Or if I do the tax online and renew the insurance online what would happen if I was late on the Mot?
I can't imagine everyone drives back before a year is up?
If the van was new then no mot due for 3 years.
I assume some people leave the Uk and say nothing to the insurance!
Thanks.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 24, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> So let me get this straight.
> I need to make sure I drive out of Spain at 6 months?
> So I could drive over to Portugal buy some food get a receipt to cover myself stay there for 6 months  and go back to Dover as near on as a year to get mot?
> Or if I do the tax online and renew the insurance online what would happen if I was late on the Mot?
> ...



I don't know cos I have never done it, but I expect people keep a UK postal address (friends/ relatives etc) to disguise the fact that they are overseas. It isn't hard to SORN a car on-line & it won't appear on UK roads so maybe they don't bother with insurance, or MoT either? Big risk if anything goes wrong tho. Insurance is generally invalid without a current MoT (unless travelling to/from an MoT appointment).


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

i never did that 6 month thing ,as for the paperwork,that's all up to the individual to decide


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

you cant get tax without mot computer being known . or insurance . 
mine doesnt require an mot so could insure and tax . 
as for driving on sorn then vehicle could be up lifted and crushed . i believe its 10days in spain . there was several lifted year before last .it was in the spanish papers . 
but many do just come back see family get mot tax etc then off again. if your permanently in one place they could get you .
many have uk plates on vehicles for ever it seems . some get caught . 
all depends how honest you want to be . or how good a liar are you. 
tell one lie it goes on and on and on .


----------



## maxi77 (Jun 24, 2013)

vwalan said:


> spain and portugal as loads driving around with no insurance mot or tax .been going on for years . once you get permanent then the authority try to get you .lots have been doing it for donkeys years . the tax can be a give away these days . plus they can compute your reg number . just return to uk get it all and go again .



Can't speak for Spain but the GNR in Portugal are under instruction to get as much income from fines as possible, so they have many roadblocks now with full paperwork checks. The are mainly looking for the Portuguese who have not got the right papers but are just as aware of what we Brits should have. They check the long term car parks at Faro to see the non Portuguese cars that keep turning up and hit them for overstaying the 180 days. I would not be surprised if they are also checking the park at Silves as well these days. You can get a UK MOT done in the testing stations in Portugal but it will not be recognised in the UK when you come back as a friend found out. 

Basically the Portuguese want you to go there and will always cut you a bit of slack if you treat them OK but they do get tough on the basics like MOT and insurance and drink driving, I saw a car clamped with it's MOT one day out of date. (Portuguese cars have their MOT sticker on the windscreen)


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

vwalan said:


> you cant get tax without mot computer being known . or insurance .
> mine doesnt require an mot so could insure and tax .
> as for driving on sorn then vehicle could be up lifted and crushed . i believe its 10days in spain . there was several lifted year before last .it was in the spanish papers .
> but many do just come back see family get mot tax etc then off again. if your permanently in one place they could get you .
> ...



Would'nt you just renew the insurance a d tax before the mot ran out?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

i was in portugal from feb and march this year . agree with every thing said . 
i got stopped twice in portugal and once in spain for no seat belt . but as my truck is registered in 2000 and not after march 1st 2001 it doesnt need them . and its mot exempt they love me .hee hee . 
luckily the dog was hooked around a rear seat belt as they did look in spain to see. (required for kids etc .)
i carry the exemption papers so its ok . but they are out there looking .


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

Another thought that comes to mind is can you transfer the van over to a Spanish reg?


----------



## anjou (Jun 24, 2013)

*Spain and Europe*

Hi guys,i have a friend who lives near Valencia and he says the police are getting quite hot on stopping more vehicles,he has been stopped in his vito three times in the past month,they seem to be looking for for people working on the black,so be careful there or keep tools etc well hidden ! ,as far as the overseas insurance goes most companies here will only do a max of 90 days at a time,Les who lives up the road from me in France insures his Dax sports car with a company in the Channel islands,they seem more keen on doing a longer term abroad insurance,maybe do a bit of a web search there ?,it seems to be that you can only insure the car with the country it is registered, ie a French car can only be insured with a French company to use it in the rest of Europe. 
  On a different note a Nationwide flex account is a great thing to have as you can withdrawl and transfer money abroad without stupid costs !
 If you need to book your ferry crossing to Spain or France with Brittany Ferries give me a nudge before you book and i will let you or any one else who wants to go on one of their routes have my membership number,you can book as a friend of mine and get discount on your crossing,every little helps !
               regards Mark


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

better you than me . many have . many have tried . its not as straight forward as you think . you need an address and be registered as living in spain . there is a term for it my minds blank. 
unfortunately you are not used to how the foreigner works . not your fault . its a big world out there . 
i like n,brown have been visiting living working over there all my life . one way or another . try doing business with them its a mine field . 
i usually brought cars/ vans in from holland or germany to uk much easier.in fact easier still from america . or was.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

all insurance bought in the eu covers the whole of eu and some others for the whole of the policy .but only for the minimum in that country. 
again many that live over there do run bangers just for that reason .
all this 30/90 days is crap . thats only for full cover . but lots give full cover for 12months.


----------



## iampatman (Jun 24, 2013)

vwalan said:


> all insurance bought in the eu covers the whole of eu and some others for the whole of the policy .but only for the minimum in that country.
> again many that live over there do run bangers just for that reason .
> all this 30/90 days is crap . thats only for full cover . but lots give full cover for 12months.



I'm insured with Safeguard, 365 days full cover & breakdown in EU and some other European countries also Morocco for 30 days.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

safeguard used to do a full year in maroc . i was with them with a vw, 
saga cover 365. 
at the moment mine covers eu,iceland,croatia,switzerland,liechtenein. others on notice and an extra fee.
its a gibralter based company.
lots are gib based . i wonder why .hee hee.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Jun 24, 2013)

iampatman said:


> I'm insured with Safeguard, 365 days full cover & breakdown in EU and some other European countries also Morocco for 30 days.



Me to minus the breakdown cover as they don't cover vehicles as old as mine

Someone made this comment further back, I'm a little sceptical of it 

" You can get a UK MOT done in the testing stations in Portugal but it will not be recognised in the UK when you come back as a friend found out. "

If its not recognised in the UK it means its not on the computer therefore its not a valid MOT test therefore its no good for your insurance... yada yada yada

Rich


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

the spanish itv used to give six months .only once as after that it should be spanish regd . it would just cover you till you got home to uk . again wasnt recognised in uk . but then neither is a gib mot if you can get one . build the right vehicle get round it . http://webarchive.nationalarchives....ov.uk/dvla/forms/~/media/pdf/forms/V112G.ashx
its interesting.


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 24, 2013)

well vwalan, we have given you a lot to think about. I would just say a couple of things, if you are going to do it do it legal, there is no point in traveling around if you are not as you could end up in a lot of trouble and expense. Saga & Safeguard give you unlimited travel in Europe, but with no mot it means no insurance. There are several books on the market, that give you all the information you need, from getting your eni numbers to weather you have to pay tax if you work ect.  It does take a bit of organising and planning, but I think it is well worth it.         :drive:       :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

doesnt help me i know lots about it , i wouldnt live in spain all year .i like it in uk . 
i was only answering op questions . i do do it legally . if not i get caught . been wintering for years in spain . 
come back to uk earn lots to go away .thats the secret. dont want to live there . far too hot in summer . 
actually only just hot enough in winter but have to travel through to get to africa . much nicer.
vwbubble was asking not me . i,m what some might call a now it all .hee hee


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> well vwalan, we have given you a lot to think about. I would just say a couple of things, if you are going to do it do it legal, there is no point in traveling around if you are not as you could end up in a lot of trouble and expense. Saga & Safeguard give you unlimited travel in Europe, but with no mot it means no insurance. There are several books on the market, that give you all the information you need, from getting your eni numbers to weather you have to pay tax if you work ect.  It does take a bit of organising and planning, but I think it is well worth it.         :drive:       :drive:



Do you recommend any books please?
I am also wondering if the job market is bad is crime like theft and personal robbery a problem?
Thanks.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

there are ..living and working in spain ..
buying a home  in spain .
both by david hampshire. 
very good .but there are hundreds similar. 
visit a library in uk ,i,m sure they will have some . 
i have them and some for france portugal etc . have thought about living in lots places but decided ,live in uk visit others for a long time ,. makes sense . after all we can earn good money in uk in summer . 
plus i,m on holiday , all papers match . be nice to me mr policeman . or get arrested and cause a fuss they love that.


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

as for changing to Spanish reg,only if you have a lot of time, money, and patience . I helped someone import their landy,it was a horrible all round.easier on the brain to buy a local camper and store it down ther,like some people do. I think there's a member on here with at least 3 campers in different countries !


----------



## anjou (Jun 24, 2013)

i think in Spain as in France etc,dress like the locals,don`t flash the cash  ! keep the shopping to a normal level,a trolley piled high will cause attention, and have a strong box in the vehicle.


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there a Poi on here for Spain and Portugal by any chance?
What's the cheapest way to get pounds exchanged out there or is it better to use a cash card?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

best to use pounds . them cards are crooked . 
take lots food from here as spain as got expensive .only beer fags and fuel is cheap.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 24, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> Would'nt you just renew the insurance a d tax before the mot ran out?



hhmm, it _might _work while overseas, but you will be picked up by an ANPR camera as soon as you try to drive it in the UK, cos they will be on the lookout for you & there are a LOT of ANPR cameras in & around the South East.


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 24, 2013)

vwalan said:


> doesnt help me i know lots about it , i wouldnt live in spain all year .i like it in uk .
> i was only answering op questions . i do do it legally . if not i get caught . been wintering for years in spain .
> come back to uk earn lots to go away .thats the secret. dont want to live there . far too hot in summer .
> actually only just hot enough in winter but have to travel through to get to africa . much nicer.
> vwbubble was asking not me . i,m what some might call a now it all .hee hee



My apologies I got the wrong name sorry. ( bit like telling your grand mother how to suck eggs )


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> My apologies I got the wrong name sorry. ( bit like telling your grand mother how to suck eggs )



quite funny though !


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

i,m still smiling . similar name though . 
lots to learn for ome . takes ages . and learn one bit then they change it . ha ha .


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Get your cash from ATMs with a credit or debit card is easiest  IMO, whatever system you use it will cost you money, I was fined in Portugal this trip along with 50 other vanners for wilding at Quarteira,  they want you on the Aire there, fair dooos ,it was only 30 Euros BUT they [ the Police ] did do a FULL paper check and they are on the ball.An easy option to dodge the paper trail is to put a cheap caravan on a camp site  or your rented land and use that, fly down and  get a banger to travel about in get the RESIDENTIA certificate, quite easy as I understand it, and hey ho there you go, Vans are checked at Calais on exit from France,  my tax disc was checked on our last exit, so I don't think  not being legal is an option really anymore.Yes you can dodge from Country to Country after 6 months, that  is what Motorhoming is about really, traveling about, if I wanted to reside in Spain for any longer than 6 Months I would rent an appartment or something, that is a good option, let someone else worry about the upkeep on the property, move out after a  while and  get one in another area, as for working in Spain, not for me,  it is realy hard  there for the Spanish who speak the lingo so I doubt any  non Spanish speaker would have much chance unless you want to work on the black for peanuts.So keep moving, it is harder to hit a moving target as they say.


----------



## Marcs (Jun 24, 2013)

My mot tester (in Scotland) was telling me of a customer of his who booked an mot over the phone from Africa and drove back with no tax or mot 'legally' as was on his way to an mot! Bit of a grey area but he got away with it.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Marcs said:


> My mot tester (in Scotland) was telling me of a customer of his who booked an mot over the phone from Africa and drove back with no tax or mot 'legally' as was on his way to an mot! Bit of a grey area but he got away with it.



Yes it is legal to drive to a PRE BOOKED MOT without Tax or MOT, but NOT without Insurance.and that bit is realy a grey area.


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

I never fancied becoming a resident,you have to give up your british licence and are suddenlyliable under a lot more laws. I had an English van I used for work and a portugese car for running around,got stopped twice in the camper in 8 years,minor checks,got stopped dozens of times in the car.moving around and keeping a low profile,always polite and friendly to the cops. the only way to learn the ropes is to be there and get into some situations ! as for the bad guys they're always around,here or there,just stay aware and listen to travellers tales for latest scams.


----------



## Marcs (Jun 24, 2013)

It surprised me that it's not 'to the nearest mot station' - that's what most people would think.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 24, 2013)

It was possible to get a UK MOT in Spain until recently, unfortunately the guys who  got it for you are now in Jail LOL:danger::danger:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

whats an mot?


----------



## Marcs (Jun 24, 2013)

That thing your showmans wagon is exempt from Alan!


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2013)

same in Portugal,and a nice fresh photocopied tax disc too !


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

Smaug said:


> hhmm, it _might _work while overseas, but you will be picked up by an ANPR camera as soon as you try to drive it in the UK, cos they will be on the lookout for you & there are a LOT of ANPR cameras in & around the South East.


My thinking is as soon touching UK soil have an mot booked with a Dover garage beforehand!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

mine as nothing to do with showman . they only have the same rights as you and me . all the same rules for all. 
i,m suprised n brown asn,t built an exibition truck . thats a good one . few pics stuck to a roll up blind cat.14 on the exemptions .


----------



## Marcs (Jun 24, 2013)

My bad, I thought I remembered you telling me mini artics are classed as showmans.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

no folk think its showmans but its not look on here
http://webarchive.nationalarchives....ov.uk/dvla/forms/~/media/pdf/forms/V112G.ashx
all you need to know. i use cat 13 and 35.


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 24, 2013)

So is it the vehicle or the person that has to leave after 6 months?


----------



## vwalan (Jun 24, 2013)

both really .you need a residency permit . supposedly . the car needs registering .
for work you dont need a work permit but require a residency permit . if you are eu passported .
you really do need one of those books . living and working in spain ..
a survival handbook by david hampshire   isbn 1-901130-62-2
but check that may have been updated mine is the 4th edition . reprinted in 2003.


----------



## maxi77 (Jun 24, 2013)

Smaug said:


> hhmm, it _might _work while overseas, but you will be picked up by an ANPR camera as soon as you try to drive it in the UK, cos they will be on the lookout for you & there are a LOT of ANPR cameras in & around the South East.



Yup my mate was only an hour or so off the ferry when he was pulled over. They were actually quite reasonable considering.


----------



## iveco4x4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting !

But then of course I guess you need the license to drive it too , or can I do it on my pre 97 license ?


----------



## maxi77 (Jun 25, 2013)

vwalan said:


> both really .you need a residency permit . supposedly . the car needs registering .
> for work you dont need a work permit but require a residency permit . if you are eu passported .
> you really do need one of those books . living and working in spain ..
> a survival handbook by david hampshire   isbn 1-901130-62-2
> but check that may have been updated mine is the 4th edition . reprinted in 2003.



In Portugal you need residency to work, your tax number shows that you make tax returns and this is needed for official employment. There may be some casual work about but these days most of that goes to locals. You can also get a non-resident tax number which allows you to own cars and property, get a bank account, phone contracts etc, without making a tax return. I had one of these and Mrs Maxi still has one because we have a car there still. Need to go back in the autumn to MOT and tax it, they don't have a SORN system and the fines for not paying the 16 euro road tax can get nasty.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 25, 2013)

VW Bubble 

whatever you do don't do what I done I came over here 19 years ago and lost my bloody map now until i find it i am stuck here:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
      ken:wave:


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2013)

kenspain said:


> VW Bubble
> 
> whatever you do don't do what I done I came over here 19 years ago and lost my bloody map now until i find it i am stuck here:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> ken:wave:



Buy yourself a UK registered Homing Peugeot. :drive:


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 25, 2013)

maxi77 said:


> In Portugal you need residency to work, your tax number shows that you make tax returns and this is needed for official employment. There may be some casual work about but these days most of that goes to locals. You can also get a non-resident tax number which allows you to own cars and property, get a bank account, phone contracts etc, without making a tax return. I had one of these and Mrs Maxi still has one because we have a car there still. Need to go back in the autumn to MOT and tax it, they don't have a SORN system and the fines for not paying the 16 euro road tax can get nasty.



When buying a vehicle do you have to pay a large tax on top too?
Thanks.


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 25, 2013)

kenspain said:


> VW Bubble
> 
> whatever you do don't do what I done I came over here 19 years ago and lost my bloody map now until i find it i am stuck here:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> ken:wave:



Sounds like a plan lol!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 25, 2013)

iveco... you can drive mine on a pre 97 license. 
the tow unit as to be over 3,500kg gvw to be hgv plated and testing exempt . mines 6.300kg gvw . train been lowered to 8.250kg .
if the tow unit was dropped to 3,500kg gvw . you could then use the full trainweight of the original truck . thats 9.8 ton with mine and drive on a pre 97 car licence 
b+e pre97 allows you to pull any weight trailer as long as the trainweight of the tow unit isnt broken . 
its possible to lower some 7.5ton trucks to 3.5ton and have a train of 11-12 ton . driven on a b+e. 
but then they must both be mot,ed trailer and truck .


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 25, 2013)

vwalan said:


> iveco... you can drive mine on a pre 97 license.
> the tow unit as to be over 3,500kg gvw to be hgv plated and testing exempt . mines 6.300kg gvw . train been lowered to 8.250kg .
> if the tow unit was dropped to 3,500kg gvw . you could then use the full trainweight of the original truck . thats 9.8 ton with mine and drive on a pre 97 car licence
> b+e pre97 allows you to pull any weight trailer as long as the trainweight of the tow unit isnt broken .
> ...



also if your commercial was registered before 1947 and weighs over 1.5 ton that is mot and tax exempted.   :drive:      :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 25, 2013)

1960 now . changed the other day. for all vehicles . 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_065277.pdf
this is for vehicles under 3.5ton .....


this one for goods vehicles over 3.5ton .
http://webarchive.nationalarchives....ov.uk/dvla/forms/~/media/pdf/forms/V112G.ashx


----------



## maxi77 (Jun 25, 2013)

VWBubble said:


> When buying a vehicle do you have to pay a large tax on top too?
> Thanks.



There is a pretty heavy 'matriculation' tax which is considered to be advance road tax, hence the 16 euros for our little Matiz. So yes even second-hand cars cost more. If you are becoming a resident you can import one car with no matriculation tax but the rules are difficult and most people employ experts, even more cost. Mind you it is all a small cost to enjoy the life out there.


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 25, 2013)

vwalan said:


> 1960 now . changed the other day. for all vehicles .
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_065277.pdf
> this is for vehicles under 3.5ton .....
> 
> ...



Can not get used to 1960 being old lol only seems like yesterday.     :drive:       :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 25, 2013)

like everything change just keeps happening . other than the 1960 bit i cant realy think of the v112 being much use to me . 
the v112g is very usefull . and interesting . did you look at those links?


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 25, 2013)

vwalan said:


> like everything change just keeps happening . other than the 1960 bit i cant realy think of the v112 being much use to me .
> the v112g is very usefull . and interesting . did you look at those links?



Had a quick look but we have no lorry's now, only one old car. so as long as I keep legal with that that's it. I spent many hours  arguing with dvla in the past, as to weight of this or that. its good to see you have gone into it and taking advantage of the benefits that are to be had. we had a 1939 Austin K2 and we had a sheeted load on the back, but inside it was our living van, bed cooker all mod cons and mot and tax free.    :drive:     :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 25, 2013)

did you take it to steam engine rally,s . think i know it . i looked at one as a radio truck years ago , but ended up not buying it . we used to go to shows on the white half beetle trick . and accompany progress my mates burrel traction engine . i had shares in a little foster. 
i built the mitzy myself from a tipper truck . dvla and vosa have picks of it . i built it with their guidance deliberately for the purpose . mind i built one off vehicles for years before . i find vosa and dvla very helpful .


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 26, 2013)

vwalan said:


> did you take it to steam engine rally,s . think i know it . i looked at one as a radio truck years ago , but ended up not buying it . we used to go to shows on the white half beetle trick . and accompany progress my mates burrel traction engine . i had shares in a little foster.
> i built the mitzy myself from a tipper truck . dvla and vosa have picks of it . i built it with their guidance deliberately for the purpose . mind i built one off vehicles for years before . i find vosa and dvla very helpful .



It all seems so long ago now, but yes we were out most weekends at steam rally's or other shows, mostly in the south of England  Rushmore knowl hill ect we hade 4 lorry's, on the back of the 1945 K4 we hade a 1935 Austin 10 pick up, my son drove a1941 Austin K3 recovery truck. Were in the restoration game fof many years and had lots of vehicles, we also had a good club in our are, so had a vast amount of vehicles between us. supplying vehicles for films  was something we done a lot of, and was good fun but got a bi boring with all the standing about, Clive Dunn was a lovely person, we used our A7 chummy in the granddad series. It is fun now watching the old repeats on tv and seeing our old motors. When that got a bit on the quiet side we then turned to the vw beetle, turning them in bajas and van, built one for  co-op, witch was used to raise money for child line with Easter Ranson, god going on a bit here sorry. oh happy days though.         :drive:     :drive:


Sorry we are way of subject    fftopic:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 26, 2013)

small world . i ran volksupply and was an agent for volkspares in sydenham . we built trikes restored and fitted hightops etc . usually did the big shows with karl from volksbits in brum . we have met i,m sure . i had a german late kubel as well.


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 26, 2013)

vwalan said:


> small world . i ran volksupply and was an agent for volkspares in sydenham . we built trikes restored and fitted hightops etc . usually did the big shows with karl from volksbits in brum . we have met i,m sure . i had a german late kubel as well.



It is a small world, put a few pics you may enjoy


----------



## VWBubble (Jun 29, 2013)

I have been looking into this more and wondered what the crack is with putting caravans on rural land.
Is it a popular thing out there that the Spanish turn a blind eye to?
I ask as there is lots of land advertised for sale that says suitable for caravan or possibility to install.
Naturally I know as a rule of thumb assume they are lying out their backsides.
I am just wondering if there is an unspoken rule so to speak.
So if you buy a cheap plot with a ruin to renovate you can stay in the caravan take forever to get anything done for example as things move slow because of the heat ect!
Like this for example http://www.thinkspain.com/spanish-property/1437811


----------

